# Radiatorfläche?



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*Radiatorfläche?*

Hi, sorry wenn ein ähnlicher Beitrag schon existiert, aber ich hab grad nur die Mobil-App und da komm ich mit der Suche nicht so richtig zurecht.

Folgendes: Habe zurzeit einen 360er Radiator der nur einen I7-2600k@4,5GHz zu kühlen hat. Das macht er auch sehr gut. Nun soll jedoch meine Grafikkarte (HD6950) auch noch unter Wasser. Reicht da die Fläche noch oder meint ihr, dass das eng wird?
Falls ja was wäre zu empfehlen? Gehäuse ist ein Obsidian 800D.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

nen zusätzlicher 120er oeder 240er (besser natürlich 140/280) sollte reichen. Gibt auch Leute, die nen 2500K und ner 580 in nem Cube mit nem Quadradi leise kühlen


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Im 800D kannst du ohne große Arbeiten am Gehäuse einen 140er an der Midplate anbringen. Damit sollte genug Fläche (wenn auch nicht unbedingt ultra-silent unter Last) sein um CPU und Graka zu kühlen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

man kann nie genug radiatorfläche haben, frag ruyven ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> man kann nie genug radiatorfläche haben, frag ruyven ^^


 
Man kanns aber auch übertreiben...


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2011)

Warum? Stimmt doch was er sagt!


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ja ich stimme euch durchaus zu, bei Wakü kann man schon sagen "Viel hilft viel...", aber ich muss halt auch mein Platzangebot beachten. Der 140er im Zwischenboden würde mich noch näher interessieren. Meinst du den oberhalb oder unterhalb montiert? Weil unten steht eigentlich meine Pumpe 
Ein weiter 140er dürfte sich doch im Heck realisieren lassen, oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ob drunter oder drüber musst du schon selber wissen 
So dass es passt und gefällt halt.
Ob drüber oder drunter macht für die Kühlleistung keinen Unterschied.
Hinten dran geht natürlich auch, wenns mit Verschlauchen und vom Platz her passt.
Bestellen und testen lautet die Devise (oder Bilder im Netz suchen).


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Hehe mach ich. Hat sich ein 140er Radi besonders herausgestellt in der Leistung, oder nehmen die sich alle nix mehr? Bin seit meinem letzten Radiatorkauf nicht mehr ganz so uptodate


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ich denke mal, dass große Unterschiede nicht mehr da sind, hab jetzt aber auch keinen Test auf die schnelle da und keine Lust zu suchen 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Phobyas (hab selber einen 360er) recht gut vom P/L sind und Magicool wenn es ein Slim sein soll.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## 4clocker (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*



> Im 800D kannst du ohne große Arbeiten am Gehäuse einen 140er an der  Midplate anbringen. Damit sollte genug Fläche (wenn auch nicht unbedingt  ultra-silent unter Last) sein um CPU und Graka zu kühlen.


Das hab ich beim 700D mal ausprobiert und es war ein großer Fehler. 
Die einzige Frischluft-Zufuhr für die Hardware ist eigentlich der 140er Lüfter in der "Midplate".
Wenn man da jetzt noch einen Radiator davor setzt, kommt dadurch nur noch lauwarme Luft ins Gehäuse.
Diese warme Luft muss dann oben durch den nächsten Radi wieder raus, ist einfach Mist.

Ein MagiCool Slim 140 hinten ran würde ich raten


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Hui ich hab grad mal geschaut was man für die 140er löhnt... Puh nicht gerade die günstigste Preis-/Fläche Variante ^^
So langsam denke ich wieder über ne externe Lösung nach. Hab hier sogar noch einen alten Konvekt-O-Matic (erste Generation??) von Innovatek. Ist halt ein komplett passiver. Keine Ahnung ob der noch was taugt?


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2011)

Der ist noch OK aber eher für CPU Only.

Ich habe ein 800D und habe hinten einen 120er Slim, unten einen 140er Fat und oben einen 360er Fat. Die Fat sind von Phobya, der Slim von hardwarelabs.

Ein 140er in der Zwischendecke kann man machen ist aber vom Platz und den Temps nicht optimal.

Ich werde den 140er nach hinten bauen und der 120er fliegt raus. Dadurch erhoffe ich mir bessere Temps als mit allen 3.

Mfg


----------



## 4clocker (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Das Teil ist glaubig aus Alu. Musst du halt im Auge behalten wegen der Korrosion zwischen Alu und Kupfer.
Die einen sagen das geht gar nicht und wieder andere haben damit keine Probleme

Wie die 140er sind zu teuer?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator 35181


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Hihi watercooled und seine berüchtigten DPs  Aber das Forum ist aktuell echt schleppend lahm, da sei ihm das mal verziehen ^^

MagiCool mag ich nicht. Ich hätte wohl den hier genommen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 140 Phobya G-Changer 140 35194
Und wenn ich überlege, dass ich meinen 360er für ~60€ bekommen habe. Naja ist halt eine "neue" Generation - 3x140mm sind ja auch deutlich teuerer wie ich gerade feststellen musste.

Mit dem Konvekt hast du recht. Alu und Kupfer, ich hab da auch so ne Erinnerung, dass des net gerade optimal war. Also doch nen MORA


----------



## 4clocker (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Phobya macht auch gute Radis. Dicke Dinger aber dafür großer Lamellen Abstand


----------



## Santanos (7. Juni 2011)

Bei dem 800d bietet sich eigentlich nen 240 an. Einfach den Festplattencase unter der midplate raus dremeln. Ist schnell gemacht und Anleitungen gibts zu hauf im Netz.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Das hab ich auch schon gesehn. Ich mag den Käfig da unten allerdings. Sitzt meine SSD drin


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

So ein passiver Konvekt hat ~ die Leistung eines 120er Radis, reicht also wie schon gesagt für CPU-only.
Desweiteren sollte man anmerken, dass Passiv-Radis umso mehr bringen, je höher die Wassertemperatur ist.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir auch mehr Gedanken machen über eine externe Lösung.
Mein nächster Umbau wird auch in die Richtung gehen (trotz 360er+120er). Dann ist es zu Hause schön leise und wenn ich mal auf ne LAN geh, hab ich noch meine internen Radis, die etwas mehr schuften müssen


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Man kann den Externen ja auch mit auf die Lan nehmen, wenn er nicht gerade fest zu Hause installiert ist


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Meiner würde fest an die Wand kommen 

Aber mal sehen, das steckt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen. Und im Moment reicht auch noch die vorhandene Fläche.


----------



## 4clocker (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Das Problem mit dem transportablen MO-Ra hab ich -siehe Bild- gelöst. Ich hab eine Platte mit vier Rollen unter das Gehäuse und den Radiator geschraubt, die Platte verbindet gleichzeitig alles stabil miteinander. 
Ringsum steht die Platte etwas zurück so das man sie gar nicht weiter sieht. Auf die Art kann man das ganze Konstrukt für die Lan ganz bequem bis zum Auto fahren und kann anständig anfassen ohne Angst zu haben das der Radi abfällt.

Wenn dich ein externer Radi nicht stört was überlegst du dann noch 
Einen Mo-Ra mit vier 180er Lüftern an die Seite und nie mehr hohe Temps 



> Bei dem 800d bietet sich eigentlich nen 240 an. Einfach den  Festplattencase unter der midplate raus dremeln. Ist schnell gemacht und  Anleitungen gibts zu hauf im Netz.


Hatte ich auch schon und da ist wieder das Problem mit der warmen Luft die schon von unten ins Gehäuse rein geblasen wird.
Bei meinem 700D hab ich jetzt den ganzen Blechkram raus gebohrt. Der Innenraum ist jetzt ein einziger rießiger Kasten und im rechten Seitenteil hab ich unten einen 240er rein bekommen.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Nettes Pic und wirklich gelungener Rahmen 
Leider bin ich nicht so geschickt was handwerkliches Arbeiten angeht. Ich bin eher der "Software-Typ" xD
MO-RA mit Rollen hat aber wirklich was!

Ich glaube ich werde erst mal nen 140er bestellen und im Heck montieren. Hoffe das klappt. Habe gerade mal flüchtig gemessen und glaube das könnte in der Breite etwas eng werden... Muss ich noch mal genauer messen, wenn der Rechner aus ist.

Wenn die Temps mit dem 360er TOP und 140er Heck nicht ordentlich sind (bzw. nicht leise genug), dann überlege ich mir nochmal ne Umbauaktion auf MO-RA auf Rollen ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Nettes Pic und wirklich gelungener Rahmen
> Leider bin ich nicht so geschickt was handwerkliches Arbeiten angeht. Ich bin eher der "Software-Typ" xD
> MO-RA mit Rollen hat aber wirklich was!
> 
> ...



Ich hab bei mir auch nur nen 280er + 140er + 120er und das reicht dicke


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Was kühlst du damit?


----------



## White Rabbit (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ich habe auch ein 800D.
Den 140 Radi bekommst du auf jedenfall nicht ins Case rein! Das ist verdammt eng. Hatte ich eigentlich auch vor, aber hat nicht funktioniert.
Den müsstest du hinten anschrauben und die Schläuche oben rausführen.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Oder halt so: Rückwand <==> Lüfter <==> Radiator

Auch wenn ich das so eigentlich nicht möchte, aber zur Not...


----------



## White Rabbit (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Sieht aber nicht gut aus wenn so n dicker Radi soweit reinhängt und du ein Seitenfenster hast^^
Aber ich würde dir dann empfehlen, wenn du eh schon dann mit den Schläuchen raus musst aus dem Gehäuse zu dem 140er am Heck, dann hol dir gleich nen großen Radi für extern dann hasst du auch perfekte Temps! Und dann hol dir gleich nen dicken Weil preislich ist zwischen einem 360er und einem 560er nicht viel Unterschied z.b.
Deswegen hab ich mir noch den 560 Phobya dazugekauft


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Wie hast du deine Radis verbaut? 360 im Dach, 140 am Heck außen und den 560er? Stehend, liegend, an der Wand?


----------



## White Rabbit (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Wenn mir jemand erklärt wie ich hier Bilder hochladen kann würde ich es dir gerne zeigen
Also: Der 360 ist im Deckel - bestückt mit 6 Lüfter, der 140er hinten dran - bestückt mit 2 Lüfter, einer im Case, der andere aussen am Radi.
Der 560er liegt/hängt auf zwei 90° Winkel an der Wand, gleich in der nähe vom PC damit die Schlauchlänge nicht so groß ist - dieser ist bestückt mit 8 Lüfter


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Gerne: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## White Rabbit (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Danke!
Hoffentlich passt des so


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Hehe, MEGA-Bilder xD
Da ist wohl jemand ein großer Fan vieler Lüfter. Überall Doppelbestückung!? ^^


----------



## White Rabbit (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*


Ne ordentliche Kühlung muss sein^^
Alles ist Doppeltbestückt ja. Sind aber alle auf minimum gedrosselt und es ist wirklich verdammt leise! 
Man hört lediglich ein ganz leises Luftrauschen was aber von den 6x 120er Lüfter an dem 360er Radiator kommen die mit 800U/min laufen. 
Die anderen 140er laufen alle mit ca.550U/min.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Klingt gut!! Naja ich bastel erst mal mit dem 140er rum. Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch und mein PC behält ein Fünkchen Restmobilität (eigentlich unvorstellbar bei dem Gewicht..).
Wenn nicht kann der MO-RA immer noch kommen 
Was für nen AGB und Suppe hast du eigentlich in deinem Kreislauf?


----------



## White Rabbit (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ja des Gewicht ist echt enorm. Wollte eigentlich auch erst keinen Radi extern haben, aber naja 
AGB ist der hier: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » DangerDen » Danger Den RAD-Reservoir
Und die Suppe  ist die hier: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Coollaboratory » Coollaboratory Liquid Coolant Pro UVGreen – 100ml, Konzentrat 
Ach und der 140er Radi wird dir aber nicht viel bringen! Erwarte nicht zuviel.


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Wie lange verwendest du die Suppe schon? Hast du irgendwelche Probleme mit Ablagerungen oder anderen Schlonz gehabt?


----------



## affli (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Hi,

Also ich meine du hast ein 800D und viel grösser kann ein Gehäuse nicht mehr ausfallen. 
Finde es etwas lächerlich da über externe Radis zu Disskutieren. 

Warum nicht wie bereits gesagt noch einen Dual unten rein? 
Gut der Käfig muss weg, aber ne SSD kann man mindestens noch an 10 anderen Orten unterbringen. 

Oder den 140er an die Rückwand, halt halb Extern Lüfter dan Intern. 
Oder oben freiräumen und einen Quad platzieren.

Ich würde dir zu den HW Labs Radi's raten, die dinger sind zwar teuer aber Spitze! 

Im Endeffekt musst du damit aber glücklich sein. 
Aber einen Mora Extern an ein 800D find ich einfach zu viel des guten.


----------



## White Rabbit (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Genauso wie ich, will er keine großen Umbauten am Gehäuse machen.
Einen Dual Radi unten rein "geht nicht", da er da auch seine Pumpe hat wie ich.
Oben einen Quad Radi einzubauen ist auch nicht so leicht da man dann schließlich am besten noch Löcher in den Deckel bohren müsste.
Und innen noch irgendwo einen Radi einzubauen finde ich sieht nicht gut aus am schluss, da es das Gesamtbild verschlechtert.
Bei den Hardware Labs stimme ich dir eigentlich zu ja. Sind spitze und teuer 
Aber ich würde nur noch zu den Phobya greifen. Der 560er Hardware Labs Radi kostet z.b ca.30€ mehr als der Phobya und ist in den Tests genauso gut. Bei Phobya liegt wenigstens noch viel Zubehör wie Schrauben und Entkoppler bei.


----------



## affli (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Gut, das ist natürlich ein anderes Problem. 
Wer nicht Basteln will oder kann ist natürlich sehr begrenzt in den Möglichkeiten.

Wenn ich mich an meine erste Wakü erinnere..
Da war dies nur mit Basteln erreichbar. Gab keine Gehäuse die auch nur annäherd dafür gedacht waren.

Daher ist für mich Wakü = Bohren, Fräsen, Dremeln usw. 

Aber das scheint ja heute nicht mehr so zu sein..!


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juni 2011)

Unten ein Radi kommt aus zwei Gründen nicht in Frage. Da steht die Pumpe und das ist die einzige Frischluftzufuhr des Gehäuses.


----------



## White Rabbit (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Da stimme ich dir zu!
Zu deiner Frage wegen der Suppe noch
Also ich verwende sie jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten und es sind keine Ablagerungen oder sonstiges vorzufinden.
Die Suppe ist extra dafür gemacht sowas zu vermeiden bzw. falls vorhanden sogar zu reinigen.
Ich hab mehrere Suppen verglichen, auch von den Bewertungen und Meinungen und die ist herausgestochen. 
Ist also ein Top Produkt was ich nur empfehlen kann  Gibt es übrigens auch als Fertiggemisch(1L). Ich hab mir nur das Konzentrat geholt da das Feriggemisch damals nicht Lieferbar war.


----------



## EUGEN81 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

MORA 3 kann man garnicht an 800D anhängen?


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

Doch klar, warum nicht?


----------



## EUGEN81 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Weil MORA3 mit Seitenverkleidung abfällt,seitenverkleidung hält nicht so fest wie bei anderen Gehäusen.


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

Doch tut sie. Die hält den Mora samt Lüftern und Wasser.

Mfg


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juni 2011)

Naja wenn MO-RA dann freistehend. An die Wand wäre für mich keine Option. Gar nicht weil ich Angst um die Wand habe, sondern viel mehr um die Standhaftigkeit des Gesamtkonstrukts.


----------



## 4clocker (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*



EUGEN81 schrieb:


> Weil MORA3 mit Seitenverkleidung abfällt,seitenverkleidung hält nicht so fest wie bei anderen Gehäusen.


 Stimmt das könnte passieren. Die windigen Haltenasen schnappen bei mir so schon manchmal auf weil sich die Dämmung dahinter etwas quetscht.
So ein voller Mo-Ra samt Lüftern wird schon einiges wiegen


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

Ja aber das Obsidian ist ein großes, schweres und stabiles Case das den Mora aushält


----------



## EUGEN81 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Das Problem ist die seitenverkleidung, genau zusagen der schließmechanismus,gehäuse selber ist schwer genug um MORA zuhalten.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Glaub mir, das Case hält den Mora 

Frag Wa1lock!


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

Joar kann sein, aber ich glaub es wird doch ein Phobya Nova. Ist doch ne ganze Ecke günstiger...


----------



## apostoli (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe im Obsidian 800D oben einen 420 er verbaut. Der aquacomputer airplex Revolution lässt sich einerseits mit 120 mm Lüfter bestücken und auf der anderen Seite mit 140mm. Also ist es ein 420 er Radiator der ohne großen Umbauten oben in das Gehäuse passt. Man muss lediglich die ersten oberen schienen verbiegen, in den man einen DVD Brenner einbauen kann.  Das ist alles. So habe ich es auch gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Zusätzlich habe ich hinten einen 120 er Radiator verbaut, weil beim 140 er das Seitenfenster nicht mehr drauf passt. Der ist dann zu breit. 
Einen 280 er unten neben dem Netzteil habe ich nur mit umbaumassnahmen verbauen können. 
Meine Empfehlung also geht an den airplex Revolution 420. 

Gruß toli


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, du betreibst einen 420 mit 3x120 Lüftern? Wo ist dann der Vorteil ggü. einem 360er, außer der etwas größeren (Passiv-)Fläche? So viel mehr Luft dürfte ja eigentlich den Radiator nicht durchströmen, da der Luftauslass oben im Gehäuse auch nur 360mm beträgt, oder habe ich dich einfach falsch verstanden?


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Doch ist schon richtig. Bringt allerdings wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

So richtig entscheiden kann ich mich immer noch nicht ob Phobya Nova oder MO-RA 
Ich glaube die Vernunft siegt und bestellt den Nova, der doch ne ganze Ecke günstiger ist. MO-RA ist halt MO-RA, aber von der Kühlleistung dürften sich beide nicht viel nehmen, also geht's hauptsächlich um's "Bling-bling" (wobei geht's bei Wakü nicht immer darum ). Der Nova passt wohl auch optisch besser zu meinem PC, da er ja komplett in schwarz gehalten ist. Werde wohl heute im laufe des Tages meine Bestellung fertigstellen und abschicken


----------



## apostoli (13. Juni 2011)

Nein ich betreibe den schon mit 140er Lüfter. Der lässt sich nur montieren wie 360er Radiator. Googlet den mal bitte. Der Airplex Revolution 420 hat 2 verschiedene Fassungen. 1x als 360er zu betreiben und 1x als 420er.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ah ich verstehe, also hast du den Radiator mit den 360er Verschraubungen oben ans Gehäuse geschraubt und unten die 140er für die Lüfter genutzt. Sprich du hast eine blasende Konfiguration gewählt. Ich bevorzuge saugend (oh man wie das schon wieder klingen mag...) da man dann die Lüfter von oben sehr schön sehen kann


----------



## apostoli (13. Juni 2011)

Ja mir wurde die blasende Variante empfohlen. Also alle Lüfter pusten die warme Luft raus aus dem Gehäuse. Da ja warme Luft die Eigenschaft hat nach oben zu steigen ist das die bessere Wahl. Lässt sich aber drüber streiten. Ich habe es auch nich nicht getestet um ehrlich zu sein. Meine Umbauten sind eigentlich soweit fertig. Muss nur noch die Grafikkarte auseinander bauen und den wasserkühler montieren. Mich hält nur die backplate von evga auf, die ich noch dazu montieren möchte. Das geht aberzieht ohne Umbau und die mitgelieferten schrauben sind dann auch zu kurz. Also nur noch Kleinigkeiten die bei Zeiten fertiggestellt werden müssen.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ob blasend oder saugend ist meistens egal (höchstens 1K unterschied) - mir geht es hier in erster Linie um den optischen Anspruch. Und nicht falsch verstehen, ich puste die warme Luft auch nach oben raus - gegen die physikalischen Gesetze lehne ich mich sicher nicht auf ^^


----------



## apostoli (13. Juni 2011)

Ja klar. Ist ja jedem selber überlassen. Optik war mir eigentlich Wurscht. Ich probiere es trotzdem noch einigermaßen hübsch zu beleuchten. Mir war erstmal nur wichtig es möglichst effektiv und leise zu gestalten. Es ja schließlich CPU Und GRAKA kühlen. Ich habe das große Obsidian 800 D gewählt weil ich alles intern haben wollte und den Platz so gut wie möglich ausnutzen wollte. Aber glaub mir, wenn das nicht an Radiatorenfläche reichen sollte, dann werde ich auch zusätzlich was externes verbauen. Ich werde die Zusammenstellung mal erst testen und schaue dann ob das effektiv genug ist und die Komponenten kühl genug sind.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Was kühlst du nun alles damit?

Mir geht es ja auch nicht nur darum, alles ordentlich kühlen zu können, sondern vorallem leise soll es sein - ich denke da stößt man mit einem 360/420 an seine Grenze


----------



## apostoli (14. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sollen CPU und GRAKA gekühlt werden. Ich habe ja zum 420er noch einen 120er und einen 280er verbaut. Das sollte vielleicht reichen um den PC leise und kühl zu betreiben.
Im Artikel "PCGH belohnt treue Leser" auf Seite 12 sind 2 Fotos von meinem Obsidian 800D mit den Radiatoren.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Im Printmagazin? Das habe ich leider nicht *schäm*


----------



## apostoli (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Nein nicht im Printmagazin. Online hier im Forum. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...treue-leser-gewinnen-sie-ein-gehaeuse-18.html

Ist wohl doch Seite 18 und nicht die 12


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Radiatorfläche?*

Ah alles klar. Deswegen hab ich das nicht gefunden ^^


----------

